# Nokia N95 and Talksport



## zaax (Dec 17, 2004)

I used to be able to get Talksport on my N95 by http://mediaserver.radiomonitor.com8000/Fallback
but since the recent software upgrade (very fast google maps etc) I haven't been able to get it via this URL.

Does anyone have any ideas about getting the station back?


----------



## zaax (Dec 17, 2004)

The web address didn't come out right. there should be a colon between the com and 8000


----------



## tanachaiwisit (May 17, 2008)

Nokia N95 / N95 8GB Comparison video
http://mobilezzone.blogspot.com/2008/04/nokia-n95-n95-8gb-comparison.html


----------

